# 2/6 to 3/14 rip



## kittens0206 (Mar 14, 2014)

One of our kittens passed away and I feel horrible.  It is a very tough situation because my son accidentally stepped on her. My son was inconsolable and now just keeps saying he is sorry and that he misses her. I hadn't named her yet, she was the most playful of them all and so sweet and tiny. I hope she didn't suffer any and that my son will be ok : ...(


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry. That is a tough situation and I hope your son can feel better about the accident.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.  That happened to someone I know - she woke up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and the kitten was sleeping on the floor next to the bed.

As difficult as it must be for all of you, I hope your son doesn't continue to feel guilty. Many of us feel guilty when one of our kitties passes away, for various reasons, and it's just awful - and very hard to get over. 

I also hope you can all take comfort in the other kittens.


----------

